
Sun Microsystems slashing up to 3,000 jobs, 10 pct - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/10/20/financial/f134256D97.DTL&tsp=1
======
gamble
Wait until the deal with Oracle goes through...

------
niczar
Is the "%" key missing from your keyboard? If not, why are you abbreviating
"percent" to "pct"?

------
st3fan
Doomed

